
Skype is down? - tienlehut
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/09/21/monday-monday/
======
dragibus420
It is down indeed
([http://heartbeat.skype.com/2015/09/skype_presence_issues.htm...](http://heartbeat.skype.com/2015/09/skype_presence_issues.html)
and Twitter
[https://twitter.com/Skype/status/645919917510914048](https://twitter.com/Skype/status/645919917510914048)).
Desktop client might be working for some people, and I don't know if the
mobile apps are affected too.

------
anu_gupta
The desktop client isn't working for me, but
[http://web.skype.com](http://web.skype.com) seems to work.

------
eddd
Same here, can't log in.

